# Burning Pain In Stomach



## pebs (May 26, 2010)

One of my main symptoms of IBS-A is a burning stomach. Mostly centred around my belly button, but can range anywhere from my breast bone to my belly button. Sometimes it feels like I am beyond hungry, even if I have eaten. I dont know how to stop the pain. Any advice on what this could be or how I can curb it would be great.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

pebs said:


> One of my main symptoms of IBS-A is a burning stomach. Mostly centred around my belly button, but can range anywhere from my breast bone to my belly button. Sometimes it feels like I am beyond hungry, even if I have eaten. I dont know how to stop the pain. Any advice on what this could be or how I can curb it would be great.


Have you given any consideration to GERD? I used to have a burning band from breakfast to bedtime across my abdomen, just above the belly button. (I also had an intermittent knife like pain right on my belly button. From the course of my recovery from that time onwards, that presumably had more to do with the IBS.) In my case, I eliminated the stomach problems in about 6 weeks, and the D over the next year, with a daily flavonoid supplement; but there are certainly numbers of PPIs on the market if you prefer meds to supplements.Mark


----------



## JackReynolds (Mar 31, 2010)

pebs said:


> One of my main symptoms of IBS-A is a burning stomach. Mostly centred around my belly button, but can range anywhere from my breast bone to my belly button. Sometimes it feels like I am beyond hungry, even if I have eaten. I dont know how to stop the pain. Any advice on what this could be or how I can curb it would be great.


The burning and the hunger sound like gastritis. You might have GERD, which sometimes accelerates bowel transit. Proton pump inhibitors are usually prescribed for gastritis.Have you been taking any NSAIDs? Drinking alcohol? Drinking alcohol and then taking NSAIDs? Do you smoke? Those are the most obvious gastritis culprits.


----------



## pebs (May 26, 2010)

JackReynolds said:


> The burning and the hunger sound like gastritis. You might have GERD, which sometimes accelerates bowel transit. Proton pump inhibitors are usually prescribed for gastritis.Have you been taking any NSAIDs? Drinking alcohol? Drinking alcohol and then taking NSAIDs? Do you smoke? Those are the most obvious gastritis culprits.


i take none of the above! next time i visit the doctor i will ask him if there is anything i can do to help ease up on the burning!


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

pebs said:


> i take none of the above! next time i visit the doctor i will ask him if there is anything i can do to help ease up on the burning!


This sounds like what I have, Functional Dyspepsia with Delayed Gastric Emptying. What happens is the food in your stomach (making you full) does not get digested (absorbing the nutrients), leaving you full,but hungry. 7 out of 9 IBS patients have FD associated with their IBS. This type of FD produces less Ghrelin before meals, and then the level gets high and does'nt go down after meals. Check out my blog's last two entries. It's very technical but maybe you could have a Biology Major freind help you decipher it.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

This drug targets Functional Dyspeptic symptomsAcotiamide


----------



## TooMuh (Jul 20, 2010)

My Stomach burns too. I'm going to a doctor in 2 weeks to find out why. I've had IBS for over 20 years and never had a stomach burning like this before. Usually on an empty stomach this happens, you too?


----------



## andrewwarner (Sep 26, 2010)

TooMuh said:


> My Stomach burns too. I'm going to a doctor in 2 weeks to find out why. I've had IBS for over 20 years and never had a stomach burning like this before. Usually on an empty stomach this happens, you too?


you should have complaint of gas and formation of acid in your stomach that leads to severe pain.this can be cured by using natural remedies and don't consume fried things for 10 days.


----------

